# ws-55511 convergence issue.



## GTvert90 (Jan 31, 2009)

I picked up the TV for free. I already fixed one before. But that one didn't turn on at all. It ended up being the convergence chip. 

This one turns on but at first the left side of the screen is messed up. The picture is curved on the top and bottom of the left side and the colors on the whole screen don't line up. Then with no picture. You pull up the menu and the menu which isn't animated has movement. I tried taking a video to show what its doing but its really hard to tell it didn't pick it up well. 

















I know these all have problems with caps and the convergence.. I don't have any specialty tools to troubleshoot with other than a DVOM. 

I know there is no way to tell for sure. But Does it sound like its the convergence chip? maybe some resistors? Or does it sound like its another problem all together? 

I know you hate these questions. 

Thanks
Phil


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If you cannot adjust one or more colors in either H or V and you have power to the chips, it is usually a bad chip. There may be more, but that is the most likely.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jan 31, 2009)

10-4. Thats the 35 pin IC chip on the middle board correct? Now I have to remember where I ordered the last one from.. Thanks


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I don't recall which IC these sets use. Refer to the service literature to be sure.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jan 31, 2009)

Probably should have asked before I disconnected the boards but is there a way to check to make sure the IC is getting power with a DVOM and not shocking the out of my self? The fuses are good. 

Thanks
Phil


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The entire light box with chassis & tubes comes out and you can turn it on the side with easy access to the pins on the board to test.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jan 31, 2009)

I pulled the tubes and everything out.. but to get the power button out I have to disassemble the screen and everything. Really don't want to do that If its avoidable. How else would I get it to turn on to test? 

Thanks.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Maybe use the remote?


----------

